# Festplatten im Bios erkannt in Window #nicht! dargestellt



## penniwise (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

nachdem eine meiner platten den Geist aufgegeben hat habe ich mir die gleiche wieder geholt und gerade eingebaut.

im bios wird meine bootplatte mit ide primary master und der richtigen größe erkannt.
die zweite platte läuft unter primary slave und der richtigen größe.

wenn ich meine pc nun starte, wird windows 2000 gebootet, im Explorer die Platte leider aber nicht gezeigt.

Woran kann das liegen  

Es sind 2 Maxtor Platten eine mit 40 GB eine mit 160 GB. Ich habe die 160 GB durch eine neue 160 GB ersetzt. Die 40 GB ist die startplatte.

THX 4 HELP


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Auch hier kann die Hilfe helfen, da gab es sogar heute schon nen Beitrag zu 
Schau mal in der Datenträgerverwaltung, du must die HDD erst Partitionieren und Formatieren damit sie im Arbeitsplatz erscheint.


----------



## penniwise (29. Oktober 2004)

jo habs bei näherem nachdenken selbst gemerkt.... ab und zu sollte ich erst denken und dann hilfe suchen 

aber danke ! ;D


----------



## Sinac (29. Oktober 2004)

penniwise hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jo habs bei näherem nachdenken selbst gemerkt.... ab und zu sollte ich erst denken und dann hilfe suchen



Richtig! Aber naja Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung


----------

